# GReddy R35 GT-R



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Few shots of the GReddy GT-R


























more here


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

title should be - "how to rice up an R35 and ruin it"


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Why do you say that? Because it has its company stickers on it? Or becasue of its wheels. Either way, I think it looks ok, different but ok. Would I do that to my car? Only if I owned a company and it had my parts on/in the car and wanted everyone to know it. It is a sponsored car, what do you expect?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I think they kept it rather "subtile" as opposed to some I have seen in the past. Not completly my style, but none-the-less: me likey :chuckle:


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

hyrev said:


> Why do you say that? Because it has its company stickers on it? Or becasue of its wheels. Either way, I think it looks ok, different but ok. Would I do that to my car? Only if I owned a company and it had my parts on/in the car and wanted everyone to know it. It is a sponsored car, what do you expect?


dunno - I'm from the 'less is more' school of bling, so I would think single stand out color and some subtle monochrome graphics - let the parts do the talking, not the stickers.

but hey! horses for course yeah? If that turns your crank, good for you. IMO, it makes it look a) tarted up by Americans and b) from a cheap brand.

but again, I stress, just _my_ opinion. And after all, it's still an R35, and they are teh sex! :clap:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

No comment on the car but the Steak in the pic further down in the 'more here' link looked well tasty! 

Mmmm...off to buy some steak for my tea tonight by the looks of it, i think i'll have mine medium-rare with some steamed rice, salad & some spicy craemy black pepper sauce that i make with evaporated milk, plain flour.

Try it: 2x table spoons of veg oil in a pan then add 2x table spoons of plain flour, stir 'til flour disolves into a paste using a gentle flame then add 500-600ml of water then add 1 level tea spoon of Ground Black Pepper, bring to a boil while stiring, add 1/2 tea spoon of salt & 1.5 tea spoon of sugar, once bolied then finally add 2 table spoons of evaporated milk (or more if you like creamy taste?) pour over the steak & sprinkle finely chopped spring onions on top for he ultimate seduction.

Sod it i'll put some pics up tonight

Sorry to change the subject but the steak pic brought the Gordon Ramsey out of me:squintdan

GReddy does sound/look a bit like Greedy though?:chuckle:


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

frostmotorsport said:


> tarted up by Americans


Lets say people in poor taste lol. Im American and I'd never do this to my car. Not saying there aren't a few of them here but it exists else where too, look up a USJDM meet in Japan. You'd bust a seam to see that some people actually model they're cars to look like that "American" style you speak of.


----------



## Dins (Aug 13, 2007)

GT-R35 looks awesome in matte black, though!


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

Great pics here. Have to agree with frostmotorsport though - the look of this R35 is horrid. The graphics completely mess up the menacing lines of the GT-R.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

:thumbsup: :clap:


----------



## ChrisR32_GTR (Oct 28, 2006)

Back end is as Fugly as it gets, looks like a cow's arse ^^


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I think it looks ok ,bit differant and not the norm of loads of small stickers banged all over it .Does seem like some thought has gone into the design of the decals


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I love it.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

ChrisR32_GTR said:


> Back end is as Fugly as it gets, looks like a cow's arse ^^


:chuckle: 

You didn't want to say that now did you?


----------



## Jeff RB26 (Nov 5, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

nice car and good look 

I love this car

thanksss for you


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Hmm, may just be me, but the R35 seems a difficult car to get the right wheels for. The oem wheels still do it for me.


----------

